# Fake Stone/Tile Before & After



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Before























I give up with the sideways stuff


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

After


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## hasnazameer (Jul 20, 2020)

*Fake Stone/Tile Before & After*

I have re painted my duplex flat last month to host my father's 65th birthday party and for the living room we have applied stone finish paint.The stone finish paints are easy to apply and has covered all the imperfections on the wall surfaces.It is a water based emulsion paint and it gives the appearance of natural stone itself. _Stone finish paints_ are higly durabale and weather resistant too.


----------



## paintwrapping (Jun 17, 2020)

Those sideways picks are hard to look are hard to look at for me. Always give me headaches. I don't know why. Anyways, looks really good! Love the entire look of the shower.


----------

